# Led lights local



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE NOW HAVE LED LIGHTS IN STOCK. WE OFFER A SINGLE, DOUBLE, & TRIPLE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT US!

CASTAWAY BAIT & TACKLE
3689 AVALON BLVD
MILTON FL 32583
850-564-1391
WWW.CASTAWAYBAIT.COM


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*lights*

price


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

69.99 for single
89.99 for double
109.99 for triple
All lights have a 6 week warranty.


----------

